# Google- To celiac disease sufferers, gluten is the evil ingredient - Gainesville Times



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">To celiac disease sufferers, gluten is the evil ingredientGainesville Times, GA - <nobr>3 hours ago</nobr>"Itâ€™s often mislabeled as *irritable bowel* (*syndrome*)." There is no specific test for IBS; itâ€™s diagnosed based on symptoms. But some doctors are starting to *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

